# blind snakes for sale cheack it out



## mickousley (Apr 26, 2006)

on Australian pet link this bloke has blind snakes for sal e
you should ring him and listen to what he has to say one minute there on NSW license then they are QLD license but in Picton he cant tell you the scientific name or the Speices code on his NPW book that they should be in if you ask what type they are just plain NSW form it would be interesting to hear what he says to others
Mick


----------



## Kersten (Apr 26, 2006)

Scary :shock:


----------



## mickousley (Apr 26, 2006)

i forgot i am not saying that they are illegal just that he was difficult with his answers


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 26, 2006)

From what I have heard, aren't a lot of sellers on petlink a bit dodgey?


----------



## mickousley (Apr 26, 2006)

not all just some


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 26, 2006)

Didn't say all 

I have heard a few complains from people on here about it, I think a couple have been reported to NPW as well. Not sure how strict they are in NSW, but in SA, as soon as you buy something you pretty much need to record it in your book.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Apr 26, 2006)

with the amount of "pet link seller beware" posts on this forum I wouldn't be suprised if there is a new section dedicated to pet link adds in the future, much like the "ebay seller beware" sections where everyone posts there bad experiences and names bad traders in alot of other forums lol


----------



## pythonkisses (Apr 26, 2006)

mickousley said:


> on Australian pet link this bloke has blind snakes for sal e
> you should ring him and listen to what he has to say one minute there on NSW license then they are QLD license but in Picton he cant tell you the scientific name or the Speices code on his NPW book that they should be in if you ask what type they are just plain NSW form it would be interesting to hear what he says to others
> Mick



lol i rang was told there Qld license he was on hoildays here in picton asked if i could come look at them was told not until he checked with mother as was her house and her snakes ???????????

When asked scientific name or the Speices code he told me thats not his job to look at it :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Told him to stop playing with his snake and ready for a visit


Then rang NPWS :lol: 


What an ^%$#&*(


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 26, 2006)

links straight to the add
http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/264095.html
He claims that they are very active but you have to ask how can you tell as they *PREFER* to live underground


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 26, 2006)

What a donkey.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 26, 2006)

pythonkisses said:


> When asked scientific name or the Speices code he told me thats not his job to look at it :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Told him to stop playing with his snake and ready for a visit
> 
> ...



What a moron! PK you should have known better, why would the seller of these animals know anything about them???? J/K :roll:


----------



## Retic (Apr 26, 2006)

No not really, they are usually pretty small and eat termites.



Kersten said:


> Scary :shock:


----------



## Kersten (Apr 26, 2006)

Lol yes Boa I know  I had the pleasure of meeting my first blind snake in the flesh rather than in a book the other day  Cute little sucker he was.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 26, 2006)

....yes I know...they're blind snakes, not leeches...they don't actually suck :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 26, 2006)

If you ever find one in the garden don't pick them up! They make your hands awefully smelly... For days!


----------



## kel (Apr 26, 2006)

i really dont know how petlink hasnt been shut down, there seems to be scammers in every section of it dog,horse etc. i should note i do have a wanted add on there at present so i have used it, but some people are just so gullable and so trusting imo the dog section is the worst


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 26, 2006)

kel said:


> i really dont know how petlink hasnt been shut down, ...


But think how much easier it is making enforcing. 
I'm waiting to see when the first burmese is advertised there :evil:


----------



## orsm (Apr 26, 2006)

Glad I am not the only one who thought this guy sounded a bit dodgy when I called him this morning. :lol:


----------



## Wrasse (Apr 26, 2006)

Worms anyone ?


----------



## Craig2 (Apr 26, 2006)

is this or is this not the same person that had the laceys a while age the email looks formiliar thats all


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 26, 2006)

Different guy, but this one also currently has Copper-tailed Ctenotus advertised, bet they're not licensed either.


----------



## Craig2 (Apr 26, 2006)

i was just goin to say that as i just seen the add


----------



## gumleaf (Apr 26, 2006)

the blind snakes I find in my back yard [ 8 acres] dont have any smell at all, they are really cute


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 26, 2006)

Are you sure they're blind snakes?


----------



## krusty (Apr 26, 2006)

[[/quote] 
I'm waiting to see when the first burmese is advertised there :evil:[/quote]

there was one along with a breeding pair of boas for sale about 12months ago
no phone # only email.


----------



## gumleaf (Apr 26, 2006)

As sure as I can be. They have no legs are silver/grey in colour around quarter of an inch in width and around 8 to 12 inches long ,blunt head.Sorry not up on metric measurements.


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 26, 2006)

That's interesting, every blind snake i've ever handled (probably 10-15) has left a pungent smell on my hands. I've only handled one species though, the Blackish Blind Snake..


----------



## Kersten (Apr 26, 2006)

Apparently it's like green tree snakes, sometimes they do and sometimes they don't. Kris had someone bring one here the other day which they'd caught and put in a plastic container. He looked it over to make sure it hadn't been harmed when it was caught and was surprised to find it didn't release any odour during handling.


----------



## gumleaf (Apr 26, 2006)

Next one I find I'll take a photo and put it on this site. I'll try and get it identified. I'm in the mid north of S.A. Foothills of the flinders ranges.


----------



## dino (Apr 26, 2006)

the guys name is jason i had a very bad experience with him he replied to a wanted add i placed for geckoes and told me he would deliver them and never turned up he had really wierd excuses for not coming over or let me pick them up but kept making new appointments with me after not turning up four times in a row on four different weekends and posting his own add for geckoes it became pretty obvious what was going on so i forgot about him but he kept sending me emails of different things he had for sale all of which all are wild caught animals (this he openly admits ) if you have a look at all tha adds he has placed he has advertized atleast 100 different herps in the last 12 months that alone should be enough for NPWS to do something, anyway i replied to his email with something like your kidding arn,t ya and let him know what i thought of his customer sevice ,he replied with "well i would of taken your money off u u little bitch and then jumped on ya 
head cause u fuked me round so lonh i didnt say to u stay at home for the 
weekend did i hold a fuking gun to ya head u little bitch u missed out i had 
them as u didnt ring the follwing week when u said u going to my add for 
wanted geckos was to swap for my others i have hear u gronk u r a fuking 
gronk needs no **** i would of taken ya money off ya and left u with **** 
and i dont put things in boxes like u fuking would and i would of stand over 
u dont u fuking worry about that fukin gronk u sound like one thats why i 
said $80 each to u fuker go fuk ya self or a guy ok u sound like the type


>From: "Dino Valentine" &lt;[email protected]>
>To: "Jason L" &lt;[email protected]>
>Subject: Re: geckos
>Date: Thu, 16 Mar 2006 10:47:05 +1100
sorry for the bad language but it got much worse there was more threats of violence and heaps of references to homosexuality the guys got major problems. sorry if this offends anyone if you can acctully read it (This was written has a genuine warning )


----------



## Kersten (Apr 26, 2006)

Oh my god :? :shock: Dino, that's horrible...you're right. he obviously does have some major issues.


----------



## Spike14 (Apr 26, 2006)

sounds like a twit, some one got NPWS number? :twisted:


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 26, 2006)

02 9585 9537


----------



## DrOsteo (Apr 26, 2006)

sounds like this should be refferred to the police...........as well as whatever parks and wildlife authority


----------



## gumleaf (Apr 26, 2006)

GRONK!!!! WHAT THE hell is that


----------



## dino (Apr 26, 2006)

yess well thanks kersten for not being offended hope everyone relizes the fowl language is his and i have about six more from him all very similar they get very disgusting as well i thought it was important people know my only mistake was to agree to buy his geckos (i placed the wanted add ) but after a month of getting stuffed around i let him know what i think (without swearing or attacking him personally just high lighted all the things he did to stuff me around and questioned him on his lies and weird statements/claims ) and well you saw his reply . i think he just expected me to keep saying ok ill wait for you this friday untill someone replied to his gecko add and he would re sell them to me sounds far fetched but one weekend he couldn,t turn up because he had some mice in the garage which he wanted to catch and sell ,sure enough he had and add the next day for two mice for $5 the pair. and thats not all i could really go on all night about this guy he wanted to sell me a olive ridley turtle for my small freshwater pond (i said isn't that a sea turtle )''oh no mate my friend works at the zoo with em im there all the time " like what does that mean 
he also had some bad stuff to say about a dealling he had with matt from animal attraction (really nice bloke and down to earth) well i spoke to matt about it and to my embarresment he had no idear who i was talking about or anything about the tree snakes jason claimed to have sold him .what a shmuk


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 26, 2006)

> every blind snake i've ever handled (probably 10-15) has left a pungent smell on my hands.



You are "handling " it too fast Mr. B


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 26, 2006)

I did it exactly how you showed me afro..? :lol:


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 26, 2006)

And I am the best buddy


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 26, 2006)

I can't deny that..


----------



## Possum (Apr 27, 2006)

*PetLink*

Dino, I am sorry you had such a bad experience, some people are just plain nuts but my Geckos are lovely and I will definitely deliver them :lol: 

Alot of people have complained about PetLink of this site before, just be wary and don't give any of your personal details.


----------



## FAY (Apr 27, 2006)

Apparently what I have been told (by the person himself) is that this guy has been emailing people and abusing them about the price that they are selling their animals for and using this person we know's mobile number.
How sick!! Give this bloke a wide berth!!!


----------



## dino (Apr 27, 2006)

Garthay is that to say when people bite back to his abuse they call the number he gives them but it is your friends number they call .
Possum thanks and looking forward to getting my geckos, pls don't squish my head  and don't get me wrong if you can't make it for some reason I,m cool with that its just the excuses he was giving were completely stupid like i cant come today the geckos are hideing and i can,t get them out of their enclosure,plus the mice thing i mentioned earlier and when i offered to pick them up it was" no you can't take them home on the train i just don't let people do that "not I,m not at home or can,t get to the staition or some valid or at least believeble excuse. i wasn't going to winge but he has herps for sale all the time and are all wild caught he told me, so there is a good chance people from this site may respond to one of his many adds or he may contact you he is looking for a diamond python and geckos at the moment just steer clear of him ..here is a list of things he sent me for sale notice the velvet geckos and the add he has on pet link now for velvet geckos he only sold them a month ago>>>>>>>>>>>&lt;[email protected]>
>>>>>>>>>>>To: &lt;[email protected]>
>>>>>>>>>>>Sent: Thursday, February 23, 2006 12:25 PM
>>>>>>>>>>>Subject: geckos
>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>hi i ahve leaf tail geckos for sale how many would u like i have 
>>>>>>>>>>>>babies for $80 each i have only 4 left and i have some mountain 
>>>>>>>>>>>>dragons jst hatched $5o each and also go some baby thick tail 
>>>>>>>>>>>>geckos and dtella geckos $90 each and the last to the best i 
>>>>>>>>>>>>have velvet geckos $125 each
>>>>>>>>>>>>since then he has also sold three tree frogs the mice and a few others i can,t remember i think blue tongues and some more skinks and geckoes, now coppertails and blind snakes possibly all wild caught and i think asking him for his licence details is what caused him not to turn up can,t be certain bout that but he bragged about how much money he was making selling wild caught herps .


----------



## FAY (Apr 27, 2006)

That is right.....after he abused them they would ring the mobile no and get our friend!!


----------



## dino (Apr 27, 2006)

garthnfay that pretty much sums up the coward after all his threats my replies were all essentally the same i would first of all try to get him back on track and tell him not to try and change the subject (he kept calling me gay and making suggestions and was very discriptive about this whole thing)then i would tell him to ring me when he was coming over to bash me. he never once tried to ring he just kept sending filthy emails i was really tempted to call him and let him have it over the phone lucky i never did huh. it would of been your friends number for sure here it is anyway if it doesn't match then it should be his number 0406 312 834
sorry to hear he punked you as well or your mate and the person who started this post had to speak to him so he deservse our simpathy as well ,i wonder now how many people have called his number or should i say how many have been stuffed around by the village idiot.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

Petlink :roll: I've heard these sort of stories too many times... 
Personally I don't even look on there and would'nt buy anyting advertised on there anyway... 
In my opinion it's a good place to stay away from...


----------



## JasonL (Apr 27, 2006)

Yes, I am the lucky one who's mobile no. was attached to abusive e-mails sent to people I have never met, to make matter's worse I also go under the name Jason L and specialize in lizard breeding with the majority of them gecko's. So please don't get me confused with this #### ###, as I live in Engadine, N.S.W. not Picton. He is also a avid user of virus's so dont open any thing he may send you.


----------



## Spike14 (Apr 27, 2006)

Any one going to report him? Sounds like a real (swear word here of ur choice  ) how often u get calls jason?


----------



## JasonL (Apr 27, 2006)

I got about five around Jan, Feb, maybe he disliked me because I was selling a heap of beardies, who knows?? He contacted me once wanting to get one but was a very confusing e-mail with alot of spelling mistakes and was taking me for a ride so I ignored it, so started the abusive e-mails with my no. When I e-mailed him to see why he was doing it he replied with a virus.


----------



## Spike14 (Apr 27, 2006)

i would of taken a drive to picton buy this point. .


----------



## JasonL (Apr 27, 2006)

Trust me, I was close to it but picton's a big place. What goes around comes around and I can wait.


----------



## Spike14 (Apr 27, 2006)

8)


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 27, 2006)

some one needs to remove this germ from our hobby.!!!!


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Apr 27, 2006)

i agree


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Apr 27, 2006)

how come people rang him and they said he didnt know what he was goin on about etc (all on first page) but this was your number JasonL? or has he changed his contact number on petlink now?


----------



## clarkey (Apr 27, 2006)

I replied to one of his adds on petlink when he went by JasonL, when it became pretty obvious they were wild caught I said forget it. Then the emails started calling me a 'gronk', telling me relatives were in the rebels and they were coming around to squash my head etc. NPWS need to pay him a visit.


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 27, 2006)

He is still posting and asking only $300 - but doesn't want you to email him
http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/264284.html


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Apr 27, 2006)

isnt [email protected] dino's address?


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Apr 27, 2006)

oh sprry rong way around


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Apr 27, 2006)

he made a new ad sound lil more professional.... http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/264665.html


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 27, 2006)

just rang the number and he said they were all on licence and captive bred, he had 30 but only has 1 left. His name is Jason. almost asked him if he was the one who has been threatining people of late by e-mail and baitted him a few times but he wouldnt bite. someone else should ring and try to trip him up and fully tune the little prick when he does.


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Apr 27, 2006)

i might 2morrow


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 27, 2006)

if you go and view the NSW returns for last year http://www.aussiepythons.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=5284 you will see that in the 2005 year that there was a grand total of six licenced blind snakes and no captive breeding recorded


----------



## dino (Apr 27, 2006)

aussiesnakelover i deleted all his emails but was able to retreive them from my sent emails 
which is why it says from [email protected] and to [email protected] i didn't bother posting what i said to him i pretty much covererd that already i just cut and pasted his reply and email adress so people will know what he is like my adress should be visible as well its the dinovalentine one his is the leafytailgecko hope that makes sence
and there is no way the rebels or any other gang would be prepared to do this clowns bidding "tell him hes dreaming"


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Apr 27, 2006)

lol i will


----------



## Yayo (Apr 27, 2006)

Gronk=idiot, Same kind of meaning as "Drongo" "Perry" "Onkus" "Onk" "Imby"

You get the point


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 24, 2006)

Whatever you do DONT deal with this guy.
He just tried to stiff me on a deal with some lawsoni. But from the tone of this thread it sounds like he is an all round shonky trader.

his name is Jason, trades as lizardguy
email address is [email protected]
ph number is 0406-312-834
location is Buxton or Camden

If anyone has more details to add PM me.


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 24, 2006)

Here's a few more from this month

http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/437108.html
http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/434086.html
http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/429812.html
http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/429570.html

Doesn't look like much was done.


----------



## falconboy (Dec 24, 2006)

I just want to mention again that this person on Petlink is NOT related to the JasonL here on APS who is not dodgy. 

Plus, the guy on Petlink seems to be asking pretty top dollar for his stuff, whereas our JasonL is a lot more reasonable with his prices.


----------



## fullysicklids (Dec 24, 2006)

BEWARE of this seller. His name is Gavin tight , he actually lives in the Narellan area , and uses are soughts of locations and nicknames.One minute he is from narellan , then picton, then campbelltown.
He is linked with other scammers that sell wild caught animals off licence.I have had a few run ins with him over the years, as I work in a local pet shop , and have heard all sorts of stories about this clown, he very rarely meets people at his shouse and ops to meet at other locations such as macdonalds.He drives a fairly new black ss commodorre.

I have reported him on several occasions however nothing has seemed to be done about this guy.Do not purchase anything from him,and beware if you do , as he can be aggressive!{nothing a head butt didnt fix}


----------



## fullysicklids (Dec 24, 2006)

Gavin tight is his real name not Jason and he resides in Nareallan not anywhere else as I mentioned above.I have made complaints about him , I suggest that any other concerned people should make a phone call aswell , giving national parks his correct name.I have visited his houseon one occasion years ago , as i use to go to school with him, the housing and care of his animals is disgusting!!!and he should be punished!!


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 24, 2006)

well its good to know that he has been exposed.

I'll make sure this thread gets a regular bump and people and reminded never to buy off this jerk.


----------



## SlothHead (Dec 24, 2006)

My concern is how are these people not caught by NSWPW. What are they doing. 

It doesnt take much to capture someone like this surely.

it is such a shame

D


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 24, 2006)

Hope he moves to VIc then he can deal with the DSE


----------



## SlothHead (Dec 24, 2006)

Checked out a few of his posts there on petlink, amazing that some of them say residence is Camden and others are at Buxton.

Only 30km difference what the hell


----------



## fullysicklids (Dec 24, 2006)

Yeh he is a real joker , and the thing is he has been advertising on there for atleast the past 3 years that I know of , and hasn't been caught.He changes his nickname on a regular basis i think , But be very ware of purchasing anything from anyone around the narellan/camden area...And if you do meet up with a guy aged in his early 30's with dark brown hair , tribal tatoos up his arm , and he drives a black ss comodorre, I suggest that you take his number plate and report him to national parks....Even though my dealings with them , and complaints have seemed to do very little.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 5, 2007)

And Again

http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/448312.html


----------



## mertle (Jan 5, 2007)

I am truly surprised that anyone on here would deal with petlink at all!

There are plenty of great breeders on here and if they don't have something then they most probably know of someone that does..

Petlink is just a scammers paradise!


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 5, 2007)

um... is it legal to keep blind snakes under an NSW licence?


----------



## Mysnakeau (Jan 5, 2007)

Oxyuranus microlepid said:


> um... is it legal to keep blind snakes under an NSW licence?



Yes but under class 2 license.

I have plenty of friends and aquaintances here to be even bothered looking at pet link for anything.
kathy


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 5, 2007)

people that do that to other people and animals WILL get whats coming to them.

KARMA

and if karma don't work too well in the next few weeks , might have to go to syd


----------

